

Decypher this jazz... - TapaJob
https://plus.google.com/u/0/114059127847876307199/posts/Yjax3FPyHME

======
pm
Looks like Klingon. I can't translate it though.

------
robinduckett
How is this on the front page?

------
6d0debc071
There seems to be a URL in it. Looks like klingon to me. ^^; Can't really be
bothered to test the idea though.

------
alex_doom
Wild stab in the dark, something from the Voyager 1 probably.

